
TED Launches Quora-Like Platform for Intelligent Discussion - pitdesi
http://mashable.com/2011/02/16/ted-conversations/
======
tnai
Announcement on TED blog <http://blog.ted.com/2011/02/16/announcing-ted-
conversations/>

Direct link to TED conversations <http://www.ted.com/conversations>

------
arrel
I'd rather see TED team up with another discussion forum (like Quora) insted
of creating their own walled garden of conversation. Offering a way to talk
with TED speakers on an already popular service sounds a lot more sustainable.

~~~
joshfinnie
From the recent developments we have been hearing from Quora, maybe it is TED
that is trying to break down Quora's walled garden. I am impressed that TED
went out on their own, just hope they try and keep it as open as possible.

------
kmfrk
1) The platform has little, if anything, to do with Quora. It's just to
piggyback on its hype. Just like saying that the platform is for

2) "Intelligent discussion". Would any forum aim for unintelligent discussion?
PR.

They've also managed to make the front-end worse than Quora, which is no small
feat. The typography in particular makes me grit my teeth.

What a dud.

~~~
allenp
Re 2) - I think the opposite of focused "intelligent discussion" may be casual
discussion rather than unintelligent. I'm sure we can all spot both kinds here
on HN.

~~~
pjscott
Where does sophistry fit into your model? How about crackpots writing long
dissertations about alleged government nanotransponders secretly implanted in
dental fillings? I wouldn't call those casual, but the label of "intelligent
discussion" doesn't quite seem to apply.

------
Bossman
Interesting. Want to see how this goes. TED is awesome, so I have decent hopes
for it.

